# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vdekja, ritet dhe zakonet Shqiptare

## katana

Vdekja eshte e pashmangshme ne jeten e njeriut, qofte vdekja e te afermeve tone apo vete vdekja jone fundja fundit jetojme qe te vdesim. 

Per fat tim nuk kam pasur vdekje ne familjen e aferme dhe nuk  me ka rene rasti qe te perjetoj nje morte dhe te vezhgoj ritet dhe zakonet shqiptare. Shpesh here kam degjuar te flitet per e te krahasohen zakonet e ndryshme e te ngjashme te fshatrave e krahinave te Dibres dhe me bente cudi sesi nga dy fshatra te aferm zakonet ishin variacione ne nje theme. Jam e besimit se ritet e zakonet e vdekjes jan nje pasuri e kultures dhe folklorit shqiptar.  Ajo cka me terheq me shume tek zakonet e vdekjes eshte vajtimi, megjithse nuk e kam degjuar drejt perdrejt. Shpesh here pas mortave degjoja per vajtimet dhe doja te dija sec permbajtje kishin ato. Psh ne familjen time gjyshja me tezen jan me fame se vajtojne mire ndersa ime me nuk di te lidh dy vargje bashke. Vajtimi eshte poezi e gjalle! 
Pastaj jane dhe zakone te ndryshme si larja e kufomes, ruajtja gjate nates, dreka dhe varrimi, psh ne Diber te pakten eshte zakon qe cfare mbetet nga dreka shperndahet neper lagje e njerez (hallva me e mire eshte ajo e mortave) te tretat, te shtatat etj. E shume zakone te tjera qe un nuk i di e si mbaj mend tani. 
Nuk e di nese ka liber apo studime qe jan bere mbi vdekjen e mortat shiptare (nese po me tregoni) po mendova qe ne kete teme te shkruajme e bisedojme per traditat e zakonet shqiptare.

----------

